# I'm getting a bunny!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I am so happy! I am getting a blue Mini Rex tomorrow! He is registered and I will be showing him as well as training him to jump. The best part...He is FREE! My cousin has a small rabbitry and he wants to cut back on his Mini Rex rabbit so he can focus on his Standard Chinchillas. I am getting him with an outdoor cage too (also free  BTW his name is Shermond. Any tips for a beginner?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on the bunny. Only advice is handle him and brush him often so he is very tame and likes to be held. Giive him veggie treats by hand. Mine loves apple wedges. Do not give him lettuce...ever. upsets digestive tract.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Also remember that treats should be given with moderation. Should be no more then a tablespoon a day.

Heres a good list of berries/fruits that are good for rabbits

*Safe berries: *

Strawberries + leafs 
Raspberries + leafs 
Blackberries + leafs 
Blueberries + heath 
Cowberries + heath

*Safe fruit: *

Banana 
Pineapple 
Apple (not the core) 
Grapes 
Pear 
Mango 
Watermelon 
Orange (not the peel) 
Papaya 
Peach

Rabbits need hay to prevent hair block. I would provide even if your rabbit is a short haired rabbit. A lot of people give hay as the main source of food, but I don't believe there is enough nutrients in it. Best for rabbits is Timothy or Bermuda. I prefer Bermuda as it is (usually) a very soft and chewable hay. Hardly any sticks in it if you get a good bale. I LOVE IT.

You can feed a mix of rabbit pellets, oats, and BOSS if your guy needs more energy, say for jumping. You can also just feet pellets and oats, or oats and BOSS, or Pellets and BOSS, depending on what your rabbit likes. I also supply things/toys for them to chew on, and also Alfalfa cubes. 

Congrats on the new bunny, I hope you enjoy him! I enjoy all 16(soon to be more) of mine!! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I knew about bunnies but I don't..........  

love to see a pic ....when you get your bunny... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

All good advice. My bunnies get mostly pellets and pasture hay. My son gives them tree trimmings and surplus from the garden. They do pretty well.

One the other hand: My son took one for himself, bred her and gives her nothing but lawn clippings and other stuff from the yard. She is thriving as are her 6 beautiful babies.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to raise holland lops & jersey woolies and competed at a few national ARBA shows--placed many top 10 and even won a Best of Group with one of my Jersey Woolies. I won numberous Best of Breeds & around 5 Best in Shows. One thing that really helped when showing was a rabbit that liked to pose. Different breeds pose differently but the ones that naturally posed always seemed to place well. Do some research and try to find out how the mini rex should be posed--I'm sure your cousin probably has some tips. I'm betting your cousin wouldn't sell you an unshowable rabbit but you want to make sure that the teeth overlap and that the toenails all match. Check out http://www.arba.net and see if you can find any additional info or maybe join a mini rex club. Rabbits are a lot of fun to raise, I always enjoyed the whole color genetics aspect of breeding them.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Bunny didn't come today  I am horribly sick I didn't want one more creature to care for before I'm better. Soon though! I will definitely Get some pics when he comes


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon! We need pics! We need pics! lol


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I'm getting a bunny! Update!*

He came home today! Love him already. Wanted to pick him up sooner but thought it would be better to wait till the barn is done. And it is! I will get picks of him tomorrow


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: What's his name?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.........  :clap:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool congrats!! We need some pics!


----------

